# RGun Uppers



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of you may know I am working on an AR build. I have ordered the DPMS A3 flat top upper from 2 different places and they keep pushing back the ship date. I have spent literally hours on the internet looking for a place that has them in stock. No luck. When I get started on something it chaps me to have to wait on parts, people or whatever to finish whatever project I am working on. Git er done! Sorry, I digress. Anyway I ordered a 16" super bull barrel flat top upper from Rguns.net. It is basically the same as the DPMS I wanted. 1in9" twist, 4140 chrome moly bull barrel, etc. http://rguns.net./Graphics/Rifles/s...A3-SuperBullBarrel-FreeFloat-RailGasBlock.jpg
Have any of you AR guys ever had one or know of someone who has? It is a little late I guess but just wondering if anybody has any info. I have read quite a bit online, some bad but mostly good. Kind of like every other upper you care to Google.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered my uppers from these guys and couldn't be happier with the quality and accuracy. ET
Model 1 Sales


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've heard horror stories about Model 1 sales over on ar15.com Glad they worked out for you, but a lot of guys talk about junk that comes out of there, chinese made parts, etc. I guess just keep an eye on whatever you buy and ask around.

No experience with the RGUNS uppers. I've heard good things about Rock River & CMMG though.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Midway USA has the DPMS varmint flattop in stock in 16 or 20 inch bull barrel
DPMS AR-15 A3 Flattop Upper Assembly 223 Remington 1 in 9" Twist 16" Bull Barrel Stainless Steel with Free Float Handguard - MidwayUSA


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I ordered my uppers from these guys and couldn't be happier with the quality and accuracy. ET
> Model 1 Sales


I checked them out wilded but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. Probably the base reason I did not buy from them is the bcg and ch did not come with the upper. Being new to ar's I did not want to get into the headspace thing. I figured the complete upper with bolt was a safer bet for my first.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I checked out RRA and CMMG too Chris. Read a lot of good reviews. Just could not find exactly what I was looking for in stock or in my price range.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Midway USA has the DPMS varmint flattop in stock in 16 or 20 inch bull barrel
> DPMS AR-15 A3 Flattop Upper Assembly 223 Remington 1 in 9" Twist 16" Bull Barrel Stainless Steel with Free Float Handguard - MidwayUSA


Had it ordered from them. Moved ship date 3 times.
I lied wilded, I had a different one ordered. Really did not want the stainless and the price on that one was just a little more than I had to spend. Dang economy!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh well, somebody has got to be the guinea pig.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I've heard horror stories about Model 1 sales over on ar15.com Glad they worked out for you, but a lot of guys talk about junk that comes out of there, chinese made parts, etc. I guess just keep an eye on whatever you buy and ask around.
> 
> No experience with the RGUNS uppers. I've heard good things about Rock River & CMMG though.


I gotta tell you Chris, I am really enjoying this site. Kudos. Great place to pick up a little knowledge from others who enjoy the sport as much as I do. Never thought I would be a blogger or participate in forums at my age but hey, ya never know.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Model 1 Sales gets attacked by a lot of people that never used their products. My Model 1 upper has an ER Shaw target barrel and shoots under MOA. Everything else on the upper appears to be equal quality with my DPMS upper. I have shot the heck out of it for two years with never a problem or hangup. It out shot my bushmaster which I sold deciding to keep the Model 1. It out shoots my R-15 so far and I have had several failure to fire with my R-15 but it is not broke in yet. That is the only experience I have with them. JMHO


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice rig wilded.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

bar-d if you come by this way you are more than welcome to shoot it. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Model 1 Sales gets attacked by a lot of people that never used their products. My Model 1 upper has an ER Shaw target barrel and shoots under MOA. Everything else on the upper appears to be equal quality with my DPMS upper. I have shot the heck out of it for two years with never a problem or hangup. It out shot my bushmaster which I sold deciding to keep the Model 1. It out shoots my R-15 so far and I have had several failure to fire with my R-15 but it is not broke in yet. That is the only experience I have with them. JMHO


Ed,

You might be right, and I guess am one of those guys.







Never bought anything from them, just going by what I have heard. At one point I did a bit of research and found the owner of Model 1 to own a couple of other sites with different names. All seemed to be selling the same stuff so it seemed a bit odd to be operating under different names. I don't know, it just rubbed me the wrong way.

Anyway, she sure looks like a tack driver. I think I wanna shoot it too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> bar-d if you come by this way you are more than welcome to shoot it. ET


Much obliged wilded, I appreciate the offer.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Remember that Remington, Bushmaster and DPMS all have the same parent company. I remember when Ruger put out one of the best .22 rifles ever made. Remington 700 and Winchester model 70 rifles were the best. Colt 1911 pistols were top of the line and many other things that are no longer true. Companies can go downhill or uphill in time. I just hear people all the time run down stuff they have not used based on what somebody else that has not used them has said. Duke traps, USA Walther, S&W M&P 15-.22 and such have lots of people running them down that do not own any nor have they used them. I have used all three and own some of the mentioned. They have performed flawless for me. I have had guys tell me that Foxpro is the best of the callers. I ask them what they have owned and a Foxpro is all they have ever used. How can they know that it is the best if they have not used anything else? JMHO









That is kind of like the high dollar refurbished Scope sale going on at Natchez Shooting Supply. I wonder how they got all those big name rifle scopes to refurbish. They got them because the scopes failed and people sent them back. You can get a bad anything.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey now... ive got a S&W M&P 15-22! What's wrong with those?









Actually mine did have to go back to S&W. It managed somehow to stack one round on top of the other and it blew apart a little bit.







It's back now though and doing fine. It's a fun little toy too.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My point exactly. Some things have to be tweaked. The first M&P .22s had ejector problems but they fixed it. Some of them will not shoot Remington Golden bullets, but lots of semi autos hate that bullet because of the wax they dip them in. I do not shoot Remington .22 ammo in anything. In fact I shoot Velocitors for varmints and federal wally world bulk for everything else these days.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used midway for lots of reloading supplies and mixed feelings about what I have received and the speed that it has come. I still plan on using them for most of my special reloading supplies that are not carried up here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> My point exactly. Some things have to be tweaked. The first M&P .22s had ejector problems but they fixed it. Some of them will not shoot Remington Golden bullets, but lots of semi autos hate that bullet because of the wax they dip them in. I do not shoot Remington .22 ammo in anything. In fact I shoot Velocitors for varmints and federal wally world bulk for everything else these days.


We kind of got off the original subject but that's OK too. Funny you should mention the things you did Ed. I will be mounting a 4-12x40 TASCO on my AR build. My M&P 15/22 does not like the Remington Golden Bullet but my Walther P-22 does. Ironic, ain't it?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I know lots of people like the Remington Golden Bullets but I just got tired of cleaning that wax gunk out of my guns. I opened a box that had been bouncing around under my back seat for a while and every bullet was covered with dirt and junk. I know my truck is dirty but I do not want to transfer that dirt to the inside of my firearms. In this economy I can get 550 rounds for $15.97 at wally world when they have them. They stay clean and are reliable. Sure there are better and more accurate .22 LR rounds out there but you will pay for them and I bet my fun level out plinking is just as high as they guy that pays twice what I do for my ammo. Maybe higher cause I can shoot more shots a lot cheaper.









PS: We are all different and should shoot what works for each of us and what we have confidence in. As a NSCA competitor and instructor I have found through the years that confidence is the most important part of your shooting and hunting equipment. ET


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I know lots of people like the Remington Golden Bullets but I just got tired of cleaning that wax gunk out of my guns. I opened a box that had been bouncing around under my back seat for a while and every bullet was covered with dirt and junk. I know my truck is dirty but I do not want to transfer that dirt to the inside of my firearms. In this economy I can get 550 rounds for $15.97 at wally world when they have them. They stay clean and are reliable. Sure there are better and more accurate .22 LR rounds out there but you will pay for them and I bet my fun level out plinking is just as high as they guy that pays twice what I do for my ammo. Maybe higher cause I can shoot more shots a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen brother.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Hey now... ive got a S&W M&P 15-22! What's wrong with those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my S&W M&P 15/22. Other than it not liking the Remington Golden Bullet very much, the only problem I have had with mine is my fault. After having feed problems for the first magazine or two, I went back and read the instructions on loading the magazine. INSTRUCTIONS? I have been shooting for nearly 50 years, who needs instructions? Guess I did. No feed problems since.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I know lots of people like the Remington Golden Bullets but I just got tired of cleaning that wax gunk out of my guns. I opened a box that had been bouncing around under my back seat for a while and every bullet was covered with dirt and junk. I know my truck is dirty but I do not want to transfer that dirt to the inside of my firearms. In this economy I can get 550 rounds for $15.97 at wally world when they have them. They stay clean and are reliable. Sure there are better and more accurate .22 LR rounds out there but you will pay for them and I bet my fun level out plinking is just as high as they guy that pays twice what I do for my ammo. Maybe higher cause I can shoot more shots a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen ! I am in full agreement with your statement. Confidence....and knowledge go well together !


----------

